# Portland City Commissioner Jo Ann Hardesty calls 911, refuses to get out of Lyft car after driver cancels ride



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

https://www.oregonlive.com/portland...ut-of-lyft-car-after-driver-cancels-ride.html
skip to 1:19 for more info, audio of call to police


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Portland. What a city.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Portland. What a city. :frown:


Best strip clubs in the nation

_Now with Cocaine added!_


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I read a news article on that incident...driver drove 25 minutes for the pickup! WHO does that with Lyft?

Then he waited 5 minutes at the pickup spot where the rider was not present...make the Lyft-required phone call during minute one or two so you can smoothly get out of dodge at minute 5:01.

The pax showed her spots during the process of working out the pickup location mixup...hard cancel at the very first slight whiff of impatience or incivility...bad vibe = no ride, every time - he totally blew that!

Then there was described a lengthy period of argument during the first part of the ride...again, he lost me...ride is OVER at the very first sign of unpleasantness after starting the ride...at that point you know the rider is gonna give you a one-star, so get them out of your car RFN "Right effing Now". My personal habit is to chat up the pax for a few seconds as they board...just enough to get a sense of their demeanor BEFORE starting the ride...every now and then I run one off BEFORE the crucial moment of starting the ride. 

Do it professionally, as in "I'm so sorry it doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to meet your need for good service, so I've cancelled your ride at no charge to you..."

Tune up your BS sensors, folks and trust your gut...the pay is so low that no ride is worth dealing with any nonsense. Last week I drove 10 minutes / 5 miles to an Uber rider who added a stop just as I pulled into the driveway...oh no - SO not happening - that's deceitful behavior I will not tolerate even at the expense of the time and miles to get to the rider...let 'em wait or walk if they pull that stuff!


----------



## JD1 (Jun 27, 2015)

Sounds about right. I've cancelled rides before they begin when it is clear the rider is either a wack job or a total dick. It doesn't happen often, but when the BS starts before you even get to the pick up, that's a good sign to cancel his ass and move on.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

JaxUberLyft said:


> I read a news article on that incident...*driver drove 25 minutes for the pickup! WHO does that with Lyft?*
> 
> Then he waited 5 minutes at the pickup spot where the rider was not present...make the Lyft-required phone call during minute one or two so you can smoothly get out of dodge at minute 5:01.
> 
> ...


Idiots who deserve to get taken advantage of by LyUber.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.oregonlive.com/portland...ut-of-lyft-car-after-driver-cancels-ride.html
> skip to 1:19 for more info, audio of call to police


She's another Karen.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

In a normal city, the police would be help escort the trespasser out of the vehicle.


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

njn said:


> In a normal city, the police would be help escort the trespasser out of the vehicle.


 When I was driving a cab years ago. I had called the cops (non-emergency #) for non-payment, ironically the guy wouldn't get out of my cab. Phoenix (AZ) cops show up at where I was parked. I knew the routine, I get out and show my ID. At gunpoint, they drag this drunk out of my cab. Ironically I got paid and he went to jail. He had warrants.
Another one, this will actually make you laugh. Still driving a cab I had picked up these 3 guys going to a hotel. My meter was at 93.00 but yet they insisted I pull into Circle K (convenience store/gas station), so they could withdraw $ from the ATM inside. I am watching these 2 as they are buying crap inside the store. 1 guy stays in the car for my guarantee to get paid.
The 2 guys come out of the store with bags of store-bought goods. They tell me sorry we can't pay you. WTF?
I still have the guy inside my car, I automatically hit the lock button where he isn't going anywhere. I told the 2 outside my car that I was calling the cops. I did and 4 cars show up. The 2 outside were escorted back into the store to try and get $ from the ATM, they were patted down against the counter. The guy inside my cab I had let the window down 1/2 way so the cops could talk to him. I told the cops he's not getting out of my car until I get paid. What the 2 had bought at the store was refunded because they had no money at the ATM.
1 cop had complete control and counting the $ on the hood of my car. He come up 89.00 including the change from the guy in my car. 
I was ok with most of my meter was saying. All 3 guys had warrants on them and were arrested.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

OC-Moe said:


> https://www.oregonlive.com/portland...ut-of-lyft-car-after-driver-cancels-ride.html
> skip to 1:19 for more info, audio of call to police


I had more than my share of hostile women with braided hair.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> Idiots who deserve to get taken advantage of by LyUber.


That's the problem.
I ran into a guy at the gas station..
Wearing an Uber &#128085; &#128514;
He looked like the kid who used to rat me out in school to the teacher.
Proudly said that he took every ride offered&#128514;
He, and others like him are the problem


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It sounds like she needs … acab.

🤗


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

How about that, public officials have email addresses on the city website.

[email protected]

Drop her an email to say hi, maybe congratulate her story going out to all rideshare drivers on the planet, or tell her what you think of her actions.


----------



## AvisDeene (Jun 7, 2019)

wallae said:


> That's the problem.
> I ran into a guy at the gas station..
> Wearing an Uber &#128085; &#128514;
> He looked like the kid who used to rat me out in school to the teacher.
> ...


Those drivers and the companies that hire them deserve each other.

I used to think about taking every trip they send my way. Maybe the algorithm will pair me up with better trips overall if I took all the crappy ones too. Then Lyft sent me a trip 20 minutes away from an area that usually has people going to the airport (from my taxi driving experience). I figured I'd take it since it was early enough for it, I get there and the piece of crap pax went 1 mile down the road to the gym.

Needless to say, he got a one star and I now decline every trip that is more than 5 miles away. Heck, even at 5 miles, I think twice.


----------



## OC-Moe (Oct 6, 2018)

AvisDeene said:


> Those drivers and the companies that hire them deserve each other.
> 
> I used to think about taking every trip they send my way. Maybe the algorithm will pair me up with better trips overall if I took all the crappy ones too. Then Lyft sent me a trip 20 minutes away from an area that usually has people going to the airport (from my taxi driving experience). I figured I'd take it since it was early enough for it, I get there and the piece of crap pax went 1 mile down the road to the gym.
> 
> Needless to say, he got a one star and I now decline every trip that is more than 5 miles away. Heck, even at 5 miles, I think twice.


look at the bright side, at least you weren't taking a sweaty arse home from the gym


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> It sounds like she needs &#8230; acab.
> 
> &#129303;


I'm sorry mam, I'm going to have to ask for money up front, it's awfully sketchy to call a cab to a closed service station after hours.










"Hey Gus this is 848, this lady was being super verbally abusive and refused to pay up front, so i drove off and ditched her"

"Alright Stevie, glad your safe, noted in the log"


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

From The Driver 4000 rides over 4 years on LYFT, Richmond Frost, : *"She was not a pleasant person," *Frost said.* "That has nothing to do with her political position as a Portland council person. I'm out here doing my job. She was very disrespectful to me, made me uncomfortable. I don't feel like I have to sit in a car for anyone to have to argue unrelentingly and be rude and abusive, telling me what I have to do in my own vehicle."*

Have to agree with the driver. There was a problem at the pick-up point (wrong entrance -- if this had been me, I certainly would have shuffled Ms. Hardesty if she couldn't drop a pin properly, I do it all the time at the Woodbine Casino in Toronto), *and that set the tone for an irate passenger,* who apparently cannot read her phone when LYFT pops up with their COVID-19 protocols "No Front Seat, Wear A Mask, Driver may crack a window for air circulation". She then pushed back very hard when the Driver told her that cracking a window as for his safety and her safety in the time of COVID.










My guess is that she went from irate to super pissed and super entitled. I can see why the driver cancelled the ride.

The trick here was that she was concerned for her safety at the gas station he pulled into off the highway. It was lit up, but apparently closed to only 'pay at the pump.' I can see her concern. But then she loses my sympathy when she seemed to DEMAND that the driver get her another ride, inspite of the driver telling her that she would have to use her app, he cannot order her another driver. She either failed to understand this, or was being obstinate. Even the 911 operator tried to (gently) tell her how wrong she was, both that this was NOT a criminal matter (it wasn't) and that she would have to order another ride on the app.

This whole situation is one where a passenger feels the need to lord themselves over the driver and assert 'WHO IS IN CHARGE HERE." The Driver, pushed back that he was following protocols that she agreed to by ordering the ride, and that he found the safest stop he could.

Again, I'm guessing that Ms. Hardesty refused to order a ride, and refused to get out of his car thus exacerbating an already toxic situation to assert her own ego. This is painful because she is very much in the wrong on almost every level here, and also because (ironically) she is actively pushing 911 reform because too many people call 911 frivolously.

Amazingly, LYFT seems to have decided in favour of the driver here, I'm guessing due to her belligerence in regards to the COVID-19 protocols. Good on LYFT for that.
Commissioner Hardest pretty much told LYFT that she doesn't know how to read the COVID-19 LYFT PASSENGER COVID-19 POLICY which she agreed to when she requested the ride with her complaint email.









If somehow things got this far with me, where i pulled over and cancelled the ride, I would have waited with her until the next ride shows up....with the windows 100% down.
I would have waited her out, while filing a LYFT safety/support call.
But this wouldn't have happened with me, as I would have shuffled her entitled, incompetent ass right at the source, the CASINO where she dropped her pin wrong.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> From The Driver 4000 rides over 4 years on LYFT, Richmond Frost, : *"She was not a pleasant person," *Frost said.* "That has nothing to do with her political position as a Portland council person. I'm out here doing my job. She was very disrespectful to me, made me uncomfortable. I don't feel like I have to sit in a car for anyone to have to argue unrelentingly and be rude and abusive, telling me what I have to do in my own vehicle."*
> 
> Have to agree with the driver. There was a problem at the pick-up point (wrong entrance -- if this had been me, I certainly would have shuffled Ms. Hardesty if she couldn't drop a pin properly, I do it all the time at the Woodbine Casino in Toronto), *and that set the tone for an irate passenger,* who apparently cannot read her phone when LYFT pops up with their COVID-19 protocols "No Front Seat, Wear A Mask, Driver may crack a window for air circulation". She then pushed back very hard when the Driver told her that cracking a window as for his safety and her safety in the time of COVID.
> 
> ...


I would have hung around long enough to alert the next driver who is also likely to cancel...and repeat....and repeat...let the sh*t show begin. Eventually you get 4 or 5 drivers there and tell lil miss commish she can suck it.


----------

